# Chicago Brothers ... Herf with # 65



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

We (Sam and I) are staying at the Hilton on S Michigan for the Inc conference. Going to be hanging out at Kitty Osheas a cigar friendly irish pub in the hotel tomorrow night (Thursday) from 9:30 or so till when ever.

Come on down if you have a chance.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> We (Sam and I) are staying at the Hilton on S Michigan for the Inc conference. Going to be hanging out at Kitty Osheas a cigar friendly irish pub in the hotel tomorrow night (Thursday) from 9:30 or so till when ever.
> 
> Come on down if you have a chance.


We'll be there!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

LOL!!!
Inviting yourself Dave?
Wish I could hook up, but 9:30 at night with an hour drive there and a hour drive home makes for a late night on a work night...........sorry Dave.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> LOL!!!
> Inviting yourself Dave?
> Wish I could hook up, but 9:30 at night with an hour drive there and a hour drive home makes for a late night on a work night...........sorry Dave.


C'mon Bruce, what's a little drive for a friend? 

I will be there as close to 9:30 as I can....looking forward to it!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

2 folks with split personalities? Sounds like a party!!!

Wish I could, but I don't have this Friday off.... gotta live it up this weekend in Akron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Why can't you schedule this for tomorrow night?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Brandon said:


> 2 folks with split personalities? Sounds like a party!!!
> 
> Wish I could, but I don't have this Friday off.... gotta live it up this weekend in Akron


It ain't Friday, Brother Brandon, it is Thursday. 



BigVito said:


> Why can't you schedule this for tomorrow night?


I'm guessing tonight is the night Dave and Sam didn't have any business they needed to attend to.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> It ain't Friday, Brother Brandon, it is Thursday.
> 
> I'm guessing tonight is the night Dave and Sam didn't have any business they needed to attend to.


that sucks for the working class gimp north of the border :r have fun tonight :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> that sucks for the working class gimp north of the border :r have fun tonight :ss


You can be there by 10 if you leave right now.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> It ain't Friday, Brother Brandon, it is Thursday.


I guess I didn't make myself clear. I usually drive home Thursday afternoon, before my Fridays off.

Anyways... I'm sure Dave is having fun with he, himself, and Sam


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Brandon said:


> I guess I didn't make myself clear. I usually drive home Thursday afternoon, before my Fridays off.
> 
> Anyways... I'm sure Dave is having fun with he, himself, and Sam


You should have driven home then Mister...we coulda herfed again!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> You can be there by 10 if you leave right now.


trust me I would be there If I could afford one more point.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Damn, NOW I find out! And I hafta pack for a trip too!!! :c

Ah well...more reason to look forward to MMH II! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks Dave and Sam for the great cigars and even better company! 

Thanks Julian for riding downtown with me!

Thanks Alex for coming and hanging with da boys!

Great night, great company, many laughs, and some Black Russians (not you Alex!) and cigars!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

So when are you going to have a conference in DC 

I am sure we could break away from our busy lives to keep you company  :r

Sounds like you all had a great time, so where are the pics?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Argh....someone should have called me. I dropped off my Grandma after our adventure at the riverboat casino at 9:30PM last night......man i would have love to impromptu herf!

:c


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

n3uka said:


> Sounds like you all had a great time, so where are the pics?


What happens in Chicago......



tchariya said:


> Argh....someone should have called me. I dropped off my Grandma after our adventure at the riverboat casino at 9:30PM last night......man i would have love to impromptu herf!
> 
> :c


Than, why don't you log into the Jungle a little more often? 

I think this got posted Wednesday. Sorry we missed you Brother.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't make it...had a "Honey Do" list that was a mile long...and of course it HAD to be done last night. Now, if you all want to swing by on Saturday for a little herf on The Deck...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it...had a "Honey Do" list that was a mile long...and of course it HAD to be done last night. Now, if you all want to swing by on Saturday for a little herf on The Deck...


How late you gonna be herfing Mike? I have a 7:30 game that should end around 9.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chibnkr said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it...had a "Honey Do" list that was a mile long...and of course it HAD to be done last night. Now, if you all want to swing by on Saturday for a little herf on The Deck...





icehog3 said:


> How late you gonna be herfing Mike? I have a 7:30 game that should end around 9.


speechless


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> speechless


What's the malfunction now, Perry?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> What's the malfunction now, Perry?


:r a new one every day
Chicago has been a hotpot for herfs this week plus I'm envious:tg


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r a new one every day
> Chicago has been a hotpot for herfs this week plus I'm envious:tg


For all I know this one is over at 6PM...I was just doing some wishful thinking out loud....


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> For all I know this one is over at 6PM...I was just doing some wishful thinking out loud....


you still got two in this week, that is cool


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> you still got two in this week, that is cool


Two kick azz ones!! Lotsa good herfing this week, and even if Mike's doesn't go late, I will smoke some after my last regular season game tomorrow.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Two kick azz ones!! Lotsa good herfing this week, and even if Mike's doesn't go late, I will smoke some after my last regular season game tomorrow.


kickin ass smokin grass?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> kickin ass smokin grass?


Kick ass....yes. Smoke grass...no.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Kick ass....yes. Smoke grass...no.


cigars doesn't rhyme with ass.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> cigars doesn't rhyme with ass.


Kick ass.....Drink Bass.....Smoke RASS.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Kick ass.....Drink Bass.....Smoke RASS.


:r thanks bro, now we got one:tu now I need to buy bass and RASS


----------

